# Current DecalGirl code?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Anyone have any DecalGirl codes? I've had my Red and Gold skin on my K3 since last September, and I've found another skin that I want. Of course, I haven't located any codes that are currently in effect. Thanks!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry Cindy, I've got the same problem. Can only find expired codes.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered my skin without a code. Seems as if I always order skins and then a code is issued.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I went ahead and ordered my skin without a code. Seems as if I always order skins and then a code is issued.


Then we should thank you if they announce one this weekend!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm waiting to order one for my newly upgraded K3 too.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The best way to find out about their discounts is to go to their web site and click on the FB 'Like' button. You'll be notified on FB then of their codes as they put them up, plus any new designs. Currently they're not running any specials, as far as I know, but they just had one a couple of weeks ago (25% off) and tend to run them once every month or two. I'm waiting for the next one, too. Not that I _need_ a new skin, but I just think they're cool.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> The best way to find out about their discounts is to go to their web site and click on the FB 'Like' button. You'll be notified on FB then of their codes as they put them up, plus any new designs. Currently they're not running any specials, as far as I know, but they just had one a couple of weeks ago (25% off) and tend to run them once every month or two. I'm waiting for the next one, too. Not that I _need_ a new skin, but I just think they're cool.


I've "liked" them on FB for a long time, and have followed them on Twitter for nearly as long. I'll keep an eye out for a code since I'm wanting to replace the beautiful Red and Gold skin that I have on my iPad. I agree with you about not _needing_ skins, but love the way they personalize my "toys."


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

decal10 always works for me


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

stanghla said:


> decal10 always works for me


Guess I should have tried that. I received notification a couple of hours ago that my skin has shipped. I didn't even order it until yesterday evening. Love customer service like that!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

stanghla said:


> decal10 always works for me


Wow! Works all the time? Really? Cool. Is it 10% off?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

This just in: "Kicking the weekend off with a 20% off sale. Use WEEKENDFUN20 in the check out to receive 20% off your order through Sunday. Standard rules apply - can not be used on previous orders, can not be combined with any other discount. Discount expires Sunday August 14th @ Midnight EST."

Fantastic! I was just about to break down and buy some nifty skins from Gelaskins, but those can wait. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kidwgm (Jul 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> The best way to find out about their discounts is to go to their web site and click on the FB 'Like' button. You'll be notified on FB then of their codes as they put them up, plus any new designs. Currently they're not running any specials, as far as I know, but they just had one a couple of weeks ago (25% off) and tend to run them once every month or two. I'm waiting for the next one, too. Not that I _need_ a new skin, but I just think they're cool.


That is a great suggestion. I just did! tks


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

kidwgm said:


> That is a great suggestion. I just did! tks


Good to know!!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Wow! Works all the time? Really? Cool. Is it 10% off?


I've used it repeatedly as well. It's worked every time so far.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Gelaskins Is having a 20% off everything back to school sale! Offer expires midnight EST, 8/21, so hurry over there if you have your eye on any of their skins. Kind of wish I had a tablet or extra e-reader now, just to have an excuse to get more.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Gelaskins Is having a 20% off everything back to school sale! Offer expires midnight EST, 8/21, so hurry over there if you have your eye on any of their skins. Kind of wish I had a tablet or extra e-reader now, just to have an excuse to get more.


Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## ilyanaknight (Aug 25, 2011)

Just found DecalGirl thanks to your recs. Wonderful skins!  Now to see if among the many there are any Dr. Who/ Tardis ones! Any other recs for skins?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They just had a 20 %off code yesterday

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> They just had a 20 %off code yesterday
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Ah is it still around?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sharon Red said:


> Ah is it still around?


No, that was a one-day deal for any skins by the artist Madart.

The best way to find about either DecalGirl or Gelaskins discounts is to 'like' them on Facebook and they'll show up directly in your newsfeed on FB. Since I know not everyone is on FB, I'll try to let everyone here know when and what they are, or maybe Vegas Asian will. DecalGirl seems to run their specials every few weeks; Gelaskins does so less frequently, so you have to pay attention for theirs.

(ETA: You can follow either on Twitter, too.)


----------

